# Flats in Frankfurt



## Cuttlefish (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi all, 

Does anyone know about companies in/around Frankfurt who take a small fee to help with finding a flat? We had been very unlucky with regular estate agents in England over the years, with endless searches and problem flats, and were wondering if we can do something to enter the searching process with a bit more of an advantage. #

We saw something like a search agent in Frankfurt, but they charged 2.5 months rent, which sounds a bit high maybe?. Any help would be so much appreciated. Our bad luck with agents/landlords/flats is legendary. We don’t know what it is that we are doing wrong. 

The other question is whether anyone has experience with Wohnungsbaugesellschaften, to avoid private (dodgy) landlords.

Many thanks!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Cuttlefish said:


> We saw something like a search agent in Frankfurt, but they charged 2.5 months rent, which sounds a bit high maybe?


This is a standard rate for _Makler _and despite the fees there are still many who are terrible. 



Cuttlefish said:


> The other question is whether anyone has experience with Wohnungsbaugesellschaften, to avoid private (dodgy) landlords.


Some of them are very professional and some are horrible.


----------



## Cuttlefish (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for the guidance (as ever!) I guess we are either going to stay in temp. accommodation for a while or fork out some cash and hope.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You need to understand, first of all, that Makler (i.e. agents) in Germany work somewhat differently from those in the UK and some other countries. The 2.5 months' rent as fee is not all that uncommon, particularly in a big city like Frankfurt. And generally speaking, the agents work for the landlords - whether they actually handle the day to day running of the rental or not. They get paid when the place in question gets rented.

And they may or may not have an "exclusive" on the properties they show. If, by accident, you allow another agent to show you a flat you've already seen, and you decide to take that flat, you're on the hook for two Makler fees. In many cases, once you've closed on the deal and paid the Makler, all your ongoing dealings are directly with the landlord.


----------



## Cuttlefish (Nov 19, 2016)

That's useful - thanks. I think I've been sleepwalking a little for a month or two!


----------

